# Linx 7 Recovery Mode



## gtiuk (Mar 26, 2012)

I stupidly booted into safe mode now my tablet needs me to enter my password before continuing but the screen isn't activated so there isn't an input method.

I have tried booting into recovery mode (Power + volume up & down) but all I get here is a blue screen with two boxes one greyed out the other blue (no words at all on the screen) and again the touch screen doesn't appear to work.

Any ideas?
Thanks
David


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you tried a USB keyboard to enter the password?

If that doesn't work, try the suggestion below from askmefast.com


> I put my linx 7 windows 8.1 into safe mode and now im stuck! i cant use touch screen, ive plugged in my pc keyboard and that doesnt work! what can i do?
> 
> Try following thee simple steps:
> Turn the phone off, remove the battery.
> ...


----------



## gtiuk (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks, I don't have a usb keyboard although I think that is probably the best option. It is a tablet not a phone and so taking out the battery isn't easy.
David


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you don't want to buy a USB keyboard, you could go to your local electronics store and ask to test one with your tablet, then use it to enter the password. :smile:


----------



## gtiuk (Mar 26, 2012)

Great idea


----------

